# Navy Shell



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey I am looking for a navy (possibly denim) or light blue jacket for snowboarding in the fall. I have a heavy tan jacket for cold days but it makes me sweat like crazy early in the season. Hoping to find something that is decently waterproof so I can wear it around as a rain jacket. Looking for it to match the pants at the bottom. Also looking for it to be relatively cheap. Hope to get some good suggestions! Thanks!

Pants to match:
Burton Burton System Print Pant - Mens | Clearance, Quantities Limited


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

My Favorite men's denim jackets 








Save on 686 Times KR3W K-65 Snowboard Jacket Indigo Stretch Denim - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing









Save on Grenade Champs Snowboard Jacket Denim Denim - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Navy's and somewhat darker blues









Save on Bonfire Zodiac Snowboard Jacket Sapphire - Mens Snowboards Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing









Save on Burton Ronin Prep Snowboard Jacket Navy - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing









Save on Foursquare Adams Snowboard Jacket Midnight Blue - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Not sure what your style is so I mixed some trendy and less daring jackets.

Viel Glück!


----------

